# Looking for Tank decal pixs of Western Flyer X53



## bcrawf283 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a friend who needs decals for a  1950's Western Flyer X53 I have the seat mast and fork decals but need the tank decals. If you have good close-up pixs and are willing to share them (.jpgs are fine) I will make you a set of them.
Thank You,
Bruce Crawford


----------



## MaxGlide (Feb 6, 2011)

i could use a tank decal as well for the x 53


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bruce, I'll take a few pics of mine for you tomorrow.. PM me with your email address and I'll send you some close-ups. No need to make me a set of decals, you can give them to MaxGlide.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey, don't forget scrubbinrims, I'm sure he's looking too?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the shout out fordsnake.
Yes, I have an extensive x-53 restoration on my hands...only missing decals and the fender reflector bridge, but probably will  have to upgrade wheels as well.
No snow here and I was outside working on them (now 2- thanks yeshoney), putting some extra stuff on ebay tonight.
Pretty cool how it all fits together.
My decals are faded and you probably couldn't extrapolate from what I have.
If you get them made,  please  drop me a line and if you want to make a decal for a higgins jetflow, lmk as I have a good sponsor and I haven't seen them available.
Thanks,  Chris


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 25, 2011)

*Thanks!*

] Just wanted to thank you for the decals, they look great and will look AWESOME on my x-53!


----------

